# What the hell is on my in laws dogs nose?



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

It looks like a hepe! lol no really, he fights with the neighborhood cats, and is a lil shit, but this lil pimple like thing has developed in the past week. it doesnt hurt him becuase he lets us touch it, but its gotten bigger and bigger. 

warm compress? Pop it? abscess? 

in laws dont think its serious enough to take the the vet just yet so i figured id ask on here first... u guys ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

btw this is the mighty nacho who thinks he cant take down kenya the pit bull... lol


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure but I still had to comment since nacho looks like a bigger version of my chili! Does he have blue eyes?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like a big pimple! Personally I would see if it goes down on its own first and if it didn't within a week might have it checked out. Definitely if it gets bigger! Could also be like a cyst. Sheba had a cyst type thing on her. Not exactly sure what it was.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

anyone?........


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*wth is on my inlaws dogs nose?*

It looks infected to me. I used to have a black Lab that had a "pimple" on his muzzle, and he ended up with a huge cancer mass on the right side of his muzzle that blocked his vision. He was my dad's dog and dad spent a major amount of money trying to save him. Sadly, Sam passed about a year later. He was 10. I would be safe and take the dog to the vet.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like the beginning of an abscess. Watch it, if it doesn't go down in a few days, look into getting some antibiotics.


----------

